# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  ُ* اسأل حاجتك حالاً *

## عوامية صفوانية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلى على محمد الأمين* 
*و على أمير المؤمنين* 
*و على الزهراء البتول* 
*و على سبطي الرسول* 
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و عجل فرجهم و ارحمنا بهم* 
*يا كريم* 

**&*&*&**

*( (**لقضاء الحاجات**) )*
*تقول هذا الدعاء مرة و تسأل حاجتك* 
*و إنشاء الله الحاجة مقضيه* 
*....................................*
*(** اللهم إني أسألك بحق اسمك الأعز الأجل الأكرم و بحق محمد المصطفى* *و علي المرتضى و فاطمة الزهراء و الحسن المجتبى و الحسين الشهيد بكربلاء* 
*و بحق الأئمة التسعة النجباء المعصومين الطاهرين* 
*و بحق نورانية أهل البيت و بحق قدسية أهل البيت* 
*و بحق لاهوتية أهل البيت و بحق ملكوتية أهل البيت* 
*و بحق فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها* 
*صل ِ على فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها* 
*و أسألك بحقك عليهم و بحقهم عليك* 
*و أسألك بحق المضطر الذي دعاك أجبته* 
*و مكنت له في الأرض و هو سيدي و مولاي* 
*الحجة عليه السلام أن تصلي على محمد و آله* *)* 

*نسألكم الدعاء* 
*سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم أحبتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم إني أسألك بحق اسمك الأعز الأجل الأكرم و بحق محمد المصطفى *و علي المرتضى و فاطمة الزهراء و الحسن المجتبى و الحسين الشهيد بكربلاء* 
*و بحق الأئمة التسعة النجباء المعصومين الطاهرين* 
*و بحق نورانية أهل البيت و بحق قدسية أهل البيت* 
*و بحق لاهوتية أهل البيت و بحق ملكوتية أهل البيت* 
*و بحق فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها* 
*صل ِ على فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها* 
*و أسألك بحقك عليهم و بحقهم عليك* 
*و أسألك بحق المضطر الذي دعاك أجبته* 
*و مكنت له في الأرض و هو سيدي و مولاي* 
*الحجة عليه السلام أن تصلي على محمد و آله* 
*حبيبتي عوامية صفوانية*
*في ميزان حسناتك يالغلااااا*
*وحوائج مقضيه بحق الحبيب محمد وآل محمد*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم إني أسألك بحق اسمك الأعز الأجل الأكرم و بحق محمد المصطفى و علي المرتضى و فاطمة الزهراء و الحسن المجتبى و الحسين الشهيد بكربلاء 
و بحق الأئمة التسعة النجباء المعصومين الطاهرين 
و بحق نورانية أهل البيت و بحق قدسية أهل البيت 
و بحق لاهوتية أهل البيت و بحق ملكوتية أهل البيت 
و بحق فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها 
صل ِ على فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها 
و أسألك بحقك عليهم و بحقهم عليك 
و أسألك بحق المضطر الذي دعاك أجبته 
و مكنت له في الأرض و هو سيدي و مولاي 
الحجة عليه السلام أن تصلي على محمد و آله* 

*سلمت يمناش اخيه* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

*ورحم الله والديش*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
دمعة طفله يتيمه
ام الحلوين 
قضى الله جميع حوائجكم وحوائج كل محتاج من المؤمنين والمؤمنات
يسلمووو ع التواااجد الطيب 
في ميزان اعمالكم الحسنه 
موفقين لكل خير 
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم 
دعواااتكم
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم إني أسألك بحق اسمك الأعز الأجل الأكرم
و بحق محمد المصطفى و علي المرتضى و فاطمة الزهراء
و الحسن المجتبى و الحسين الشهيد بكربلاء 
و بحق الأئمة التسعة النجباء المعصومين الطاهرين 
و بحق نورانية أهل البيت و بحق قدسية أهل البيت 
و بحق لاهوتية أهل البيت و بحق ملكوتية أهل البيت 
و بحق فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها 
صل ِ على فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها 
و أسألك بحقك عليهم و بحقهم عليك 
و أسألك بحق المضطر الذي دعاك أجبته 
و مكنت له في الأرض و هو سيدي و مولاي 
الحجة عليه السلام أن تصلي على محمد و آله

جُزيتِ خيراً
في ميزان اعمالكِ الطاهرة

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم إني أسألك بحق اسمك الأعز الأجل الأكرم و بحق محمد المصطفى *و علي المرتضى و فاطمة الزهراء و الحسن المجتبى و الحسين الشهيد بكربلاء* 
*و بحق الأئمة التسعة النجباء المعصومين الطاهرين* 
*و بحق نورانية أهل البيت و بحق قدسية أهل البيت* 
*و بحق لاهوتية أهل البيت و بحق ملكوتية أهل البيت* 
*و بحق فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها* 
*صل ِ على فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها* 
*و أسألك بحقك عليهم و بحقهم عليك* 
*و أسألك بحق المضطر الذي دعاك أجبته* 
*و مكنت له في الأرض و هو سيدي و مولاي* 
*الحجة عليه السلام أن تصلي على محمد و آله* 

*مشكووووووووووووورة*
*خيووو*
*جزاك الله ألف خير*
*وجعله في ميزان أعمااااالك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ يعطيكـــــــــِِِ ربي ألف عافيهـ_

_وفي ميزان حسناااااتكـِِِ_
_موفقهـــ_
_وعساااااااااكـِِِ على القوووهـ_

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللهم إني أسألك بحق اسمك الأعز الأجل الأكرم و بحق محمد المصطفى *و علي المرتضى و فاطمة الزهراء و الحسن المجتبى و الحسين الشهيد بكربلاء* 
*و بحق الأئمة التسعة النجباء المعصومين الطاهرين* 
*و بحق نورانية أهل البيت و بحق قدسية أهل البيت* 
*و بحق لاهوتية أهل البيت و بحق ملكوتية أهل البيت* 
*و بحق فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها* 
*صل ِ على فاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها* 
*و أسألك بحقك عليهم و بحقهم عليك* 
*و أسألك بحق المضطر الذي دعاك أجبته* 
*و مكنت له في الأرض و هو سيدي و مولاي* 
*الحجة عليه السلام أن تصلي على محمد و آله*

----------

